# HOCOC 2019-2020 Rules



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The HOCOC 2019-2020 rules are now available on the HOCOC Weebly website:
http://hococ.weebly.com/
There is also a PDF version of the rules here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vg3Z14v0g3JhXMMrC3lQxzyiyzpiFOca/view?usp=sharing
The PDF version is printable, it includes hyperlinks to the individual classes and to pictures of the cars.
The changes for this year are minimal. Dash 16 ohm 3 lamination armatures are now legal in several classes, those became available too late to be legal for our past season. Lexan bodies are now legal in the NSC Sportsman class. Hard bodies will only be legal for the coming season. Testing done by several club members indicates that the cars will be several tenths faster on most tracks with a Lexan body. Excellent peel and stick decals are available from Patto's Place, be sure to ask for 1/72nd decals.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have done a couple of HOST Gen 6 Chevy Impala bodies for the upcoming HOCOC season. The window masks that can be ordered for the bodies work great. I used 1/64th peel and stick decals from Patto's. The decals are a bit too large for these bodies, he can do a custom size that would work better. As it was I had to use pieces of the decals to get a better fit. Getting the decals placed was tricky, it helps to coat both the decal and the body with soapy water. There are four sets of decals per sheet. Next I will do some Gen 6 Camaro bodies.


----------

